# Enhanced contrast and perfect exposure look (Street photography style?)



## Chakde (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi

Any advice on how to do such a great contrast look in lightroom?

http://blog.ryanmacdonaldphotograph...-stewardson-family-ferndale-portrait-session/

and:

http://blog.ryanmacdonaldphotography.com/page/3/

I really love to know. I've tried but failed! I love the black and white too!


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't shoot close ups of people/portraits often; so I don't speak from personal portrait experience.
But first, I'm sure he starts with a pretty good lens.

I do know that I have been able to improve the look of my shots using the 2 Topaz plug-ins, Clarity and Detail 3. Clarity seems to be able to give me the extra boost in contrast that a photo needs, and with its ability to mask, you can do different local area work. And with the plug-ins, I feel like I never leave Lightroom.


----------



## Chakde (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, I do have prime lenses so I can do good portrait. 

I was hoping to look for a non-plugin way for the beautiful effect


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 27, 2013)

Chakde said:


> ...
> 
> I was hoping to look for a non-plugin way for the beautiful effect


I know you were.
You could always use multiple adjustment brushes, brushing over the various features while adjusting exposure, contract, clarity & saturation until you get what you like.
I just find it easier and quicker to use these plugins; and I get great results.
If you haven't tried them, I recommend trying their demo.


----------



## Chakde (Jun 27, 2013)

I could try out the plugins since this can save time. I've never really heard about these plugins...are they for Lightroom?


----------



## camner (Jun 27, 2013)

The Topaz plugins work in both Photoshop (and Photoshop Elements) as well as in Lightroom.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 27, 2013)

camner said:


> The Topaz plugins work in both Photoshop (and Photoshop Elements) as well as in Lightroom.



See http://www.topazlabs.com/products.html


----------



## rafikiphoto (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know Topaz but Silver Efex 2 from NIK (Google) has a range of interesting presets, some of which will give you results similar to those you are looking for.


----------



## Cheska99 (Jun 30, 2013)

This looks to me as if the photographer starts out with superb exposure in the camera and then uses the tone curve in LR. Try selecting the strong contrast option underneath your tone curve and see if this doesn't get you quickly closer to what you want.


----------



## Chakde (Jul 1, 2013)

Cheska99 said:


> This looks to me as if the photographer starts out with superb exposure in the camera and then uses the tone curve in LR. Try selecting the strong contrast option underneath your tone curve and see if this doesn't get you quickly closer to what you want.



Yeah, I've played around with this and this seems to be the answer. Been playing around with the whites, highlights and light (in tone curve). This option is easier and I can use the noise reduction which gives a nice effect.


----------

